
The US was just demoted from “full democracy” to “flawed democracy” - Cozumel
https://mic.com/articles/166629/the-us-was-just-demoted-from-full-democracy-to-flawed-democracy#.I50f6cmlk
======
I_am_neo
Not a terrible thing considering the burden of that democratic yoke hanging
around the neck of all soveriegn free people when set to full

